# 75 gallon...Angelfish possible?



## Kazaloful (May 31, 2010)

Nobody knows?


----------



## angelsword (May 16, 2009)

You definitely can. Get 6 or 8 no smaller than a quarter. You can have as many otos as you want and a nice big school of a small breed of cories. A large school of one or two types of tetras would be perfect too.


----------



## Kazaloful (May 31, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. I asked this somewhere else and they said my tetras would be eaten? I'm just not sure what to think because I get different answers.

Do I need as many as 6 or can I start with 3?


----------



## angelsword (May 16, 2009)

Your tetras are big enough to be okay with angels.4 would be better. Get an even number. With an odd number you would be ensuring you will end up with an oddball.


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

All my tanks are Angel tanks (primary species). I've been keeping angels in community tanks for a long time and I'll leave it at that LOL. The barbs tend to nip fins in my experience. Adult angels WILL eat anything that will fit in their mouth but are lazy about chasing things when kept well fed. Neons or the larger cardinals will be fine in a school but you will lose one from time to time. The veils and super veils tend to swim slower and catch less.
Let no one tell you on juveniles you can sex the fish because you can't. As adults 55/75g tanks are about the same as far as what I like to keep stock wise, 4 adults, paired or not. You can go more but unless you have multiple tanks to remove aggressive individuals when spawning begins somebody is going to get hurt. I have at times maintained 55/75g tanks with 6 adults (or more short term) but if M/F exist paring will occur then territorial disputes begin. All female or male groups I've kept at 1:10g or even more with the all male tanks being more civil than the female groups (imagine that).
I adopted 1:15g over the years and it works very well up to 75g. On larger tanks things spread out better but you'll still see some fish hiding most of the time going over 1/15.

If you want spawns after pairing to survive they need they're own tank.


----------

